# Netbeans findet mein "J2SDK Home" nicht



## MelcomX01 (29. Okt 2004)

Hi,
Ich muss mein netbeans neu installieren, da die alte Version durch einen Virus nicht mehr läuft.
Nun habe ich mir NetBeans 3.6 ohne und mit JSDK gezogen. 
Die NetbeansVersion *mit SDK *schmiert bei der Instalation regelmäßig bei 48% ab und die *ohne SDK *fragt vor dem Instalieren nach meinem _*"J2SDK Home"! *_Ich habe das J2SE installiert und glaube, das es das gleiche sein sollte, netbeans akzeptiert das baer nicht, er sagt ständig : the specified J2SDK home is invalid
Ich bin auf eine funktionierende IDE angewiesen, um ein Projekt in meiner Ausbildung zu Ende zu bringen.
*Ich hoffe, das mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen kann, ich habe mir jetzt zur Not JOE runtergeladen, doch das ist nicht ansatzweise zu vergleichen...*Vielen Dank...................


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Okt 2004)

Hm, das scheint mir nicht einfach zu werden.
Ich schlage vor, zunächst alle Überbleibsel von NetBeans und dem J2SE zu deinstallieren bzw. zu löschen.
Außerdem empfehle ich alle Einträge, die damit zu tun haben aus der Registry rauszukratzen.
Auf jeden Fall einen Virenscanner installieren und checken lassen. Außerdem ein Programm wie Ad-aware ( http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/ ) installieren und prüfen lassen.
Danach eine Neuinstallation von J2SE und NetBeans.


----------



## ANe (27. Okt 2005)

Hey Ho 
kann netbeans nicht deinstallieren weil java noch drauf ist will aber java nicht löschen
Tipp?


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Okt 2005)

Welche NetBeans-Version hast du dir heruntergeladen? (und auch ob mit oder ohne integriertem SDK)
Welche Java-Version ist auf deinem System installiert?


----------

